# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ΗΡΕΜΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΙΘΕΜΑΤΑ

## marouli66

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. (Spam)*

----------


## iwannaaa

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. (Spam)*.


Εγω.γραψε μας πως τα λενε και που μπορουμε να τα βρουμε

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## marouli66

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. (Spam)*

επισης κατι αλλο που μπορει να σε βοηθησει οπως εμενα σε συνδυασμο με αυτα ειναι η υπνοθεραπεια που κανει και που εμενα με βοηθησε να πεφτω σε βαθια κατασταση διαλογισμου και να ερχχομαι σε επαφη με το κεντρο μου και να φτασω σε σημειο οταν φτανω εκει να μην με επηρεαζουν θεματα σκεψεων αγχους και φοβιων και να αποστασιοποιουμαι απο αυτα (οπως σου εστειλα και εκεινα τα αρθρα να διαβασεις το ιδιο λενε αλλα δυσκολο να το καταφερεις χωρις εξασκηση)

βεβαια εγω την ξεκινησα την υπνοθεραπεια για να διορθωσω το υποσυνειδητο γιατι απο εκει ξεκινουν ολα........αλλα με βοηθησε πολυ και στον τομεα που σου ειπα

----------


## Remedy

μαρουλι, σβησε το τηλεφωνο της θεραπευτριας. απαγορευεται να διαφημιζεις ειδικους εδω.
και διαβασε τους ορους χρησης. δεν θα σε κυνηγανε απο πισω να σβηνουν..

----------


## marouli66

ok,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## marouli66

iwannaaa δεν επιτερεπεται να να βαλω εδω στοιχεια οποτε στειλε μου μνμ να σου απαντησω.......
ειναι υπνοθεραπευτρια και τα εβαζα αυτα και με βοηθησαν αρκετα.......


επισης κατι αλλο που μπορει να σε βοηθησει οπως εμενα σε συνδυασμο με αυτα ειναι η υπνοθεραπεια που κανει και που εμενα με βοηθησε να πεφτω σε βαθια κατασταση διαλογισμου και να ερχχομαι σε επαφη με το κεντρο μου και να φτασω σε σημειο οταν φτανω εκει να μην με επηρεαζουν θεματα σκεψεων αγχους και φοβιων και να αποστασιοποιουμαι απο αυτα (οπως σου εστειλα και εκεινα τα αρθρα να διαβασεις το ιδιο λενε αλλα δυσκολο να το καταφερεις χωρις εξασκηση)

βεβαια εγω την ξεκινησα την υπνοθεραπεια για να διορθωσω το υποσυνειδητο γιατι απο εκει ξεκινουν ολα........αλλα με βοηθησε πολυ και στον τομεα που σου ειπα

----------

